# 24 years of messing my pants



## Ellie May (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post. I'm 52 years old and have been dealing with IBS for 24 years now. It started after the birth of my son. I blame him lol. Seriously, I mess my pants, bed and furniture almost on a daily basis. I have stopped going places. If I do have to go out I eat nothing. I was 130lbs when this first started, I gained 75lbs over time. I lost 80lbs dieting and it got worse. I have journal' ed my food intake. I have tried the high fiber and all the other diets doctors have suggested. Over the years I have come to realize it no longer matters what I eat. I have been for numerous tests. The only thing doctors have said is the tests show a rapid release. No really? I can be eating and all of a sudden it's gone threw me before finishing my food. Small bowel test had to be done three times because they would not believe the chalk milkshake would go threw me so fast. Finally they agreed, my test that should take 45min.- 60min. was done in 10min.

Sorry to get graphic but I have allot of mucus in a bowel movement. Clean-up is like a dropped egg. My poor husband has cleaned up after me countless times. The smell is awful. I am now obese because I don't have a life outside of my house. I bought a car 9 years ago. It has 93,000 k's on it.

I'm at my wits end.


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, My story is so simlar to yours in all ways!!! Started at age 40, I am now 55.

Many accidents without warning, lots of mucous, like dropped egg messes, everything you said! Went nowhere, even feared going to community mailbox on our street corner!

Probiotics in pill forms did help some. My gastronologist put me on Lotronex over 6 yrs ago.......... I got my life back!

I now drink beer (soothes belly, relaxes me), coffee, eat just about anything, am social again, work full time, even travel and restaurants!

My gastro gave me lots of tests before diagnosis of IBS-D. He mentioned the mucous thing is a tell-tale sign of IBS-D.

I have no problems with Lotronex at all. Miracle drug for me.


----------



## Ellie May (Aug 27, 2013)

So happy for you. I want to be able to have my life back too. Hope it always works for you.


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

Ellie May,

It does not help your underlying medical problem, but why aren't you wearing adult diapers?

I have moderate fecal incontinence with the potential to do all that you described, but the diapers with a pair of plastic pants on top contain everything.

By the way, when I say diapers, I mean real adult taped diapers, not pullups. Pullups do not contain fecal adequately.

Best wishes,

--JD


----------



## Ellie May (Aug 27, 2013)

Adult diapers. Yes if I have to go out I don't leave home without them. I carry extra clothes, diapers, wet wipes, garbage bags and towels. I no longer wear them at home, I would go broke.

I'm just tired of it. I have to be so careful of any prescribed meds because of my cancer history. If there is a bad side effect I seem to be the one who will experience it, I'm sure along w/ thousands of others. Anyways I'll just keep coping as I have been.


----------

